#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-26
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2018-February/001245.html
<tsimonq2> Mirv, mitya57 ^^^
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Harumph, it seems that qtx11extras didn't use the ubuntu+1 branch during the last transition....
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I can import it now.
<valorie> "<tsimonq2> Harumph" -- are you becoming a grandpa or something, tsimonq2?
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So, so far we have the following packages in the Bileto PPA: qt3d, qtbase, qtcharts, qtdeclarative, qtimageformats, qtlocation, qtmultimedia, qtscript, qtsensors, qttools, qtwebchannel, qtwebkit, qtxmlpatterns
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I just uploaded qtx11extras.
<tsimonq2> Alright, here are my notes on it: https://pad.ubuntu.com/BhiLYwz07Y
<tsimonq2> The goal is to get this done before Feature Freeze if possible.
<tsimonq2> (That's Thursday.)
<tsimonq2> I'll knock stuff off of that list one by one, shouldn't be too hard.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Huh, this is taking a lot less time than I thought it would.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I guess the waiting comes in from seeing how much Britney complains, right?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3113/+sourcepub/8817029/+listing-archive-extra
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I didn't forget. 😉
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Alright, so I think the whole transition is done minus QtWebEngine and QtWebView
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> QtWebEngine is building locally now but we all know how long that takes... heh
<tsimonq2> Tonight I'll start the Britney checks in Bileto so it has time to process while I'm asleep.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise like I said, those two packages are all that's left.
<tsimonq2> I uploaded sddm as well because building it against the new Qt is a good idea.
<tsimonq2> -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Generating diffs
<valorie> tsimonq2: the newest sddm?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yes.
<tsimonq2> 0.17.0
<valorie> \o/
<tsimonq2> Gah, so it looks like I do need to wait for QtWebEngine and QtWebView to start Britney...
<tsimonq2> It won't let me do the lander signoff until those are complete.
<tsimonq2> Oh well, I guess I can do the signoff in the morning.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I just realized when looking at gammaray that we're two minor versions (semver) behind.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What I'll do is package that new upstream version and try that, then since I'm in the Debian team I'll talk to the people there... but I'd much rather try my hand at packaging a new version then dealing with an old version and trying to fix things :)
<valorie> I'm all for new stuff!
<tsimonq2> :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah no, I didn't get to finish
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'll finish tomorrow afternoon
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (well, today!)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Time for bed o/
<valorie> sweet dreams
<Mirv> tsimonq2: \o/ I hope the application process goes well! they (try to) have tough questions :)
<tsimonq2> Mirv: Thank you!
<tsimonq2> QtWebEngine has been uploaded to the PPA.
<tsimonq2> I'll get QtWebView out of the way, then everything will be waiting on QtWebEngine with the exception of gammaray which is my next task.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-27
<tsimonq2> Yeah no, I'm ditching the plan of doing the gammaray update just for the Qt transition...
<tsimonq2> I'll do it in Debian then sync later
<tsimonq2> But it doesn't need to be done for this transition
<tsimonq2> qtwebengine built fine on amd64 so I'm retrying depwait rdeps
<tsimonq2> The others, well, we're talking arm* and i386 here, so it might be a bit :)
<tsimonq2> But gammaray is fixed, so once qtwebengine builds on those arches and the depwait rdeps have successful builds, it should be good to publish
<tsimonq2> I'm pondering leaving Britney overnight and publishing after no-change rebuilds tomorrow morning, but it might just be publishable, then we can have Ben tell us what the missing rdeps are
<tsimonq2> It all depends on how quickly qtwebengine will build I think
<tsimonq2> Dunno :)
<tsimonq2> In fact, nah, it should be good to publish
<tsimonq2> It's just a bugfix Qt, so the transition shouldn't take a large amount of time
<tsimonq2> Plus, I've gotten release team clearance so we're good
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg, mitya57: Could one of you please rebuild the remaining depwait packages (if there is any) when you wake up and then publish?
<tsimonq2> I can then handle the no-change rebuilds; I'll be around from 13 or 14 UTC and on
<tsimonq2> (I have off of school tomorrow \o/)
<tsimonq2> Oh, right, before I forget, the block-proposed tag can be removed from bug 1749472 once the packages are published.
<ubottu> bug 1749472 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "mesa 18.0.0 will cause rendering errors in Qt applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749472
<tsimonq2> And whoever does publish, *don't mark Finalize on the ticket until it's migrated*, Bileto has nice proposed migration tracking that can tell us which packages have to migrate still ;)
<tsimonq2> So I'm going to bed; the only two rdeps that need rebuilding then are qtwebview and pyqt5
<tsimonq2> The rest should be good
<lubot1> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I woke up. Qt WebEngine is still building, so cannot retry anything yet.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Sure, no problem
<lubot1> <mitya57> Will look again in ~3 hours :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'll be sleeping for sure then :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> NICE, so all of the packages are built
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Checked the lander signoff but meh, it can be published
<lubot1> <mitya57> Publishing
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot1> <acheronuk> **gulp**
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'll look at what Ben has to say when I get home in like 30 mins
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Er... Did it publish?
<lubot1> <mitya57> Two minutes ago
<lubot1> <mitya57> Because I got it right only from the third try.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ah OK
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What did you have to do in between?
<lubot1> <mitya57> First regenerate the diffs, second check the ACK packaging button.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot1> nggraham was added by: nggraham
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot1> <nggraham> thanks!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/968531448704720897
<lubot1> <nggraham> are we targeting 5.9.4 for Bionic? Or starting with that moving onto 5.9.5 in a bit?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'll talk with the Release Team, but 5.9.5 if we can make it happen
<lubot1> <nggraham> cool
<lubot1> <mitya57> According to today's meeting http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/releasing/2018-February/004615.html, target is to get 5.9.5 out during March
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But it's bugfix, so it should be fine, right?
<lubot1> <mitya57> Yes, I think we should aim for having it in Bionic
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I do too
<lubot1> <mitya57> Maybe even later 5.9.x releases as SRUs, but we need to relax the version check.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Right
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions | Currently: 5.9.4 in Bionic, 5.9.1 in Artful, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/ubuntuqt | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-28
<lubot1> nanu_c was added by: nanu_c
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot1> <nanu_c> Hello simon
<lubot1> <nanu_c> may I ask a ubuntu qml question or is this channel more for general qt transition?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Go right ahead :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It's for Ubuntu and Qt, and transitions just happen to fit in that category
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> 😉
<lubot1> <nanu_c> Thanks a lot :)
<lubot1> <nanu_c> I try to find a child QObject with QObject *result = qobject->findChild<QObject *😠*qname);
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> If you surround that with ` then Telegram won't convert your characters 😉
<lubot1> <nanu_c> Ah okey
<lubot1> <nanu_c> Nevertheless when I search a qobject defined in a component it's not found
<lubot1> <nanu_c> `  Component {
<lubot1>     id: signinPage
<lubot1>     SigninPage {}
<lubot1>   }`
<lubot1> <nanu_c> for example
<lubot1> <nanu_c> but when i use
<lubot1> <nanu_c> Item {
<lubot1>     width: 100; height: 100
<lubot1>     Rectangle {
<lubot1>         anchors.fill: parent
<lubot1>         objectName: "test"
<lubot1>     }
<lubot1>   }
<lubot1> <nanu_c> it's found
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @nanu_c, You're using this to find the child QObject?
<lubot1> <nanu_c> Yes, I need to get access to the signal pipeline
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hm, I'm not sure what that would be.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Others might be able to give you a better answer
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So stick around 😉
<lubot1> <nanu_c> Okey :)
<lubot1> <nanu_c> one more, it stopped with import Ubuntu.Components 1.3
<lubot1> <nanu_c> import Ubuntu.Components 1.2 is working
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hm, not sure.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Try 1.2 then :P
<lubot1> <acheronuk> VLC 3.0.1 out
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Added to my TODO
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-01
<lubot> <TronFortyTwo> Latest Ubuntu.components is 1.3
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-02
<lubot> * acheronuk prods lots of Qt tests
<lubot> <acheronuk> In fact, anything that has half a chance of passing
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-03
<lubot> <acheronuk> Qt 5.9.4 is all a candidate for migration, but stuck
<Tathagat2006> how to start learning to build web apps and desktop apps for linux using QT?
<lubot> <mitya57> @Tathagat2006, Wrong channel, please ask on #qt
<Tathagat2006> lubot: thanks
<lubot> * acheronuk pokes Qt
 * mitya57 says HUGE thanks to acheronuk
<tsimonq2> +1, it got tangled with apps...
<acheronuk> it's still stuck
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-04
<lubot> <acheronuk> can qtwebkit be built without gstreamer (temporarily)? with gstreamer broken in proposed qtwebkit depending on it is one blocker I think?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, @mitya57
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-24
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Using QtWebEngine on the pinephone with its mali 400 GPU + lima requires one patch. Would you be open to including it into upstream debian? I'm still trying to find out whether it is being upstreamed, I just got it from Neon's packaging. … Just in case, here is the merge request https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtwebengine/-
<lubot> /merge_requests/4
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-25
<lubot> <mitya57> @JBBgameich I would prefer if you tried to submit it to upstream chromium or webengine-chromium first.
<lubot> <JBBgameich> I tried to find out whether it is being upstreamed (since I just got it from Neon's packaging), but learned on the way that the issue it is trying to workaround was possible fixed in mesa already.
<lisandro> @JBBgameich those are great news!
<lubot> <RikMills> [15:10]<jaheikki3> And let's target to release Qt 5.14.2 t Tue 17th March
<lubot> <mitya57> I want to try to finish 5.14.1 packaging in the beginning of March. Then maybe let's try to get 5.14.2 in the end of March.
<lubot> <RikMills> Ubuntu? beta freeze is 2nd April, so tight on that transition, but could be ok
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes, Ubuntu
<lubot> <RikMills> :D
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-27
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 do you know why gammaray passed build time tests in debian, but failed in ubuntu?
<lubot> <mitya57> I saw that, but didn't have time to investigate
<lubot> <mitya57> `Error: gdb: Yama security extension is blocking runtime attaching, see /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope`
<lubot> <RikMills> 🤔
<lubot> <mitya57> Probably because of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Roadmap/KernelHardening#ptrace_Protection
<lubot> <mitya57> https://github.com/KDAB/GammaRay/wiki/Known-Issues#gdb-method-fails-to-attach-to-running-process
<lubot> <RikMills> 🤨
<lubot> <mitya57> Ideally these tests should be skipped, not failed.
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, it'll especially need to build if we bump Qt
